# OHNOES ! shop + freebies



## murasex (Jun 1, 2011)

the shop that's only open whenever mura feels like making stuff

Only submit *2* requests at a time.
Do not cancel requests 3 days after you've requested--mostly likely already begun on it.
Do not repost your request. Post it once and that is it.
Host the graphic(s) quickly after posted. Once it's gone, it is gone forever.
No redos in requests. It is either take it or leave it.
*Must credit.*
Also--*turn off* sigs please.
And requestors must have _1,000_ posts or higher.

    If for ever reason I cannot do your request, 
I will contact you and inform you. When so you may cancel it or change the request.
    If you don't provide an image, your request will not be done.
    If the image you've provided isn't of high quality, expect it to be poor. 
    Also; allow a week for the request to be fulfilled.



> Request Form ->
> 
> Size-
> Color-
> ...




*ATT;* OHNOES GIVEAWAYS ->      





must credit if taken any of the giveaway graphics 



















REQUEST AT YOUR OWN RISK.​

​


----------



## murasex (Jun 1, 2011)

the works +++++




*Spoiler*: _tags_ 














*Spoiler*: _avies_ 

















​


----------



## dream (Jun 1, 2011)

Congratulations on the shop mura, now I can bother you even more with requests.  

Request Form -> Set

Size- Senior with a 150x200 avatar. 
Color-  Whatever you feel looks best.
Image(s)-  If that isn't any good then, 
Text- None

If the those stocks don't work tell me and I can always get more.  :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 1, 2011)

Size- senior and 150x200 on each 
border : dotted white borders
Image  , 
Text on sig- Love me do


----------



## murasex (Jun 1, 2011)

*@ Eternal Fail*

aww, thanks Eternal. :3

hope you like 'em.
& BE SURE TO SAVE.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dream (Jun 1, 2011)

murasex said:


> aww, thanks Eternal. :3
> 
> hope you like 'em.
> & BE SURE TO SAVE.
> ...



Thanks for the gorgeous set.


----------



## murasex (Jun 1, 2011)

*@ Kagura*

imo the blue stock was a little lower in quality >_<



*Spoiler*: __ 













​


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 1, 2011)

it was  

anyway wow i love it  

thanks mura :33


----------



## Cuntacular (Jun 1, 2011)

oh my god   

Request Form - set
Size - senior member,
Color - sassy colors your choice anyway.
Image(s) - , vertical  . cut her off
Text- _mirror mirror on the wall, who's the precious one of all_ on sig.
no border.


----------



## Alien (Jun 1, 2011)

Request Form -> ava

Size- 150x200
Color- the colors are a bit bland now so maybe you can brighten it up a little ?
Image(s)- 
Text- Naruto

<3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 1, 2011)

Avatar Stock 
Signature Stock: 
Size: Senior Sized w/150x200 avatar
Effects: Whatever works best
Borders: None / Like 
Text: If you want


----------



## Matariki (Jun 1, 2011)

request

avatar
size: 150x150
stock: 
border: whatever you like


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 1, 2011)

oh sweet ginger sex not gonna miss this c:

set request
size: 150x150
border; idk
the sig can be moderately big thou

text: "Save me from who I am" in big cursive font
"for I destroy what I see" in smaller, cursive text


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jun 1, 2011)

omfggg, muraaaaa  . 

-- set
-- senior
-- white stroke with dotted border
-- 
-- just make it pretty ~

please & thanks .


----------



## murasex (Jun 3, 2011)

*@ Cuntacular & @ Seiko*

@ Cuntacular -> 
i didn't really know what you meant by "cut her off" lol 
so imo i think you meant her head. haha;;


*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: _other versions of sig_ 












@ Seiko ->
​


----------



## murasex (Jun 3, 2011)

*@ Darth Nihilus*

this was fun lol 
i called him the pizza mannnn


*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: _more versions of sig w/text_ 

















*ATT: it's now 1,000 posts to request something :]*


----------



## murasex (Jun 3, 2011)

*@ Wrex & @ Milkshake*

Wrex -> 
oh yeah, he looks goooood
​
Milkshake ->

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## murasex (Jun 3, 2011)

*@ BrightlyDim*

i think it looks pretty 
there's 2 versions; 
1 w/dotted border
1 w/out border


*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: _with border_


----------



## santanico (Jun 3, 2011)

hey mura 
Size- senior
Color- doesn't matter
Stock- 
no border

thanks in advance


----------



## Selva (Jun 3, 2011)

omg  Can I haz a set please? :>
- .
- Sig: not too big please XD
- Ava: focus on either one of them or both I dunno lol see what looks best.
- Effects: soft and pretty.

Thank you pek


----------



## Sunako (Jun 3, 2011)

Size- senior avatar : 150x150
Color-your choice
Image(s)- 
Text- "BlackCat"
Id like an ava with and one without text, if possible :33


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 3, 2011)

Request: Set
Size: Junior + a senior avy as well
Stock: 
Text: What did i really lose on that day?
Effects: Smudging but if that doesn't work anything is fine :33
Make it sexy


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 3, 2011)

murasex said:


> Milkshake ->
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



wow I am crying what beauty 

Thank you mura-sama <3


----------



## rice (Jun 3, 2011)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!

Size- 150x200 2 avas, one on each guy
Image(s)- 
Text-ǝn?gmǝ

smudge it liek, liek it's the end of the world, you gonna smudge it liek, liek it's 2012.


----------



## murasex (Jun 5, 2011)

*@ Starr & @ Sunako*

@ Sanshouo - unfortunately... you do not have 1,000 posts. :[



@ Starr -> yayyyy
there's 3 versions of the tag


*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: _the other versions of the tag_ 











@ Sunako ->





*OHNOERS COMING UP NEXT !
Selva
Frango*​


----------



## murasex (Jun 5, 2011)

*@ Selva*

@ Selva ->
you said soft so i went soft lololol
there's 2 different sets here


*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: _number 2 w/text_ 
















*
OHNOERS COMING UP NEXT !
Frango*​


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2011)

I hope that you don't mind me requesting so soon.  


Request Form -> Set

Size- Senior with a 150x200 avatar. 
Color- Whatever you feel looks best.
Image(s)-  If that isn't any good then, 
Text- Eternal Fail


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 5, 2011)

Avatar request

Stock: 
Size: Senior Size
Effects: Whatever works best
Borders: Thin black


----------



## valerian (Jun 6, 2011)

Size- 150x150
Color- Whatever looks best
Image(s)-  
Border- Dotted


----------



## Selva (Jun 6, 2011)

murasex said:


> @ Selva ->
> you said soft so i went soft lololol
> there's 2 different sets here
> 
> ...


 I love it, thank you mura <3 I love the heart and the text you added to the second one  will wear it very soon ^^


----------



## Cuntacular (Jun 6, 2011)

murasex said:


> @ Cuntacular ->
> i didn't really know what you meant by "cut her off" lol
> so imo i think you meant her head. haha;;
> 
> ...



Thank you so much. I fucken love it. Will request again sometime.


----------



## santanico (Jun 6, 2011)

murasex said:


> @ Starr -> yayyyy
> there's 3 versions of the tag
> 
> 
> ...



really sorry, I didn't know I was going to be getting the big avatar! Is there anyway you can re-size it to 150 x 200?


----------



## murasex (Jun 7, 2011)

@ Starr - i can't resize it to 150x200 because it'll stretch the image out. and it won't look pretty :[




@ Darth Sidious ->

*Spoiler*: __ 







@ valerian ->







*
OHNOERS COMING UP NEXT !
Frango
Eternal Fail*​


----------



## valerian (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks, they look great.


----------



## murasex (Jun 7, 2011)

@ Frango - i hated the stock lol 
and text >_<


*Spoiler*: __ 















*OHNOERS COMING UP NEXT !
Eternal Fail​*


----------



## rice (Jun 7, 2011)

murasex said:


> @ Frango - i hated the stock lol
> and text >_<
> 
> 
> ...



omg im so sorry : O thanks for making it and it looks great  i promise i wont give you lq stocks again


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 7, 2011)

They look great thank you


----------



## Synn (Jun 8, 2011)

*Size*- Senior
*Color*- Whatever you think would look good
*Image*(s)- 
*Text*- None

Please and thank you


----------



## murasex (Jun 9, 2011)

@ Eternal Fail - there's 2 versions;
 1 w/ text and the other no text


*Spoiler*: __ 













​

@ Synn - that's the worst stock i've ever seen
but don't worry, i'll ATTEMPT something


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2011)

I see that you went ahead and used the backup stock from my first request, I'm glad.  I never imagined that it would look this wonderful.  

Thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 9, 2011)

Just a sig 





" we will meet again" 

dotted white boders


----------



## murasex (Jun 9, 2011)

*@ Synn*

@ Synn - yummy
2 versions; 1 w/ rounded border and other no border


*Spoiler*: __ 








​


----------



## Synn (Jun 9, 2011)

murasex said:


> @ Synn - yummy
> 2 versions; 1 w/ rounded border and other no border
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, I love it! 

Do you mind if I make a 150x200 avatar? I forgot to mention that in my post. >.>


----------



## murasex (Jun 9, 2011)

lolol it's okay. you can make it. :3

thanks cause i dun wanna do it haha







OHNOERS COMING UP NEXT !
Kagura​


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jun 9, 2011)

murasex said:


> i think it looks pretty
> there's 2 versions;
> 1 w/dotted border
> 1 w/out border
> ...



oh my god. like, oh my god. i FRICKIN LOVE YOU MURAAAA pek  !


----------



## murasex (Jun 9, 2011)

*@ Kagura*

@ Kagura - 
done 


*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: _versions w/no text_ 










​


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 9, 2011)

excellent :33


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey Mura 

Can you make me an avy?

The guy with the white hair.

Stock: 

Size: 150x200 and 150x150

Text: with and without text please (Negamoon is the text)

Border: none

Rep and credit thank you.


----------



## santanico (Jun 10, 2011)

hey mura 
type: avatar
stock: 
size: 150 x 200
border: none
text: Bang!
do whatever else you want with it, take your time (duh!)


----------



## Gecka (Jun 10, 2011)

Avatar, 150 by 150 (unless the clarity is bad, then do w/e dimensions work) square border is all btw




and if you can work this as a sig fitting inside the limits of 550 by 400


----------



## Ace (Jun 11, 2011)

Request signature



Text: Come at me bro.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 11, 2011)

mura i need another beautiful sig 


*Spoiler*: __ 







on it " Love me Do
Take my soul , Take my heart, Take me now"

dotted white borders


----------



## murasex (Jun 12, 2011)

@ Grimmjow - 

*Spoiler*: __ 










@ Starr - the stock was LQ. 








OHNOERS COMING UP NEXT !
Gecka
StonedTheGoodWay
Kagura​


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 12, 2011)

I love it thank you lots Mura.


----------



## santanico (Jun 13, 2011)

sorry about that, thanks for still taking it


----------



## Synn (Jun 13, 2011)

Mura 

*Size*- Senior (don't make the sig too big, please; 150x200 avy)
*Color*- Whatever you think would look good
*Image*(s)- 
*Text*- None
*Effects*- Maybe something like 

Please and thank you


----------



## Judecious (Jun 13, 2011)

Request-Avatar
Size-Senior9some 150x200)

Text-None
Effect-something nice

Thanks


----------



## murasex (Jun 15, 2011)

I've started them.  
Will post up soon.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 15, 2011)

liar liar  .


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2011)

Request Form -> Set :33

Size- Senior 
Color- Whatever you feel looks best.
Image(s)-  If that isn't any good then, 
Text- None


----------



## murasex (Jun 16, 2011)

*@ Gecka & @StonedtheGoodWay*

*Sorry for the wait guys!!!!!*

@ Gecka - the images for the avies sucked balls. 
so i made an avy out of the sig image. 
and a transparent sig too :]
& stocks were LQ >:[


*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: _transparent sigs_ 












@ StonedtheGoodWay - tried something bright and vivid. i love it. 

​


----------



## murasex (Jun 16, 2011)

*@ Kagura*

@ Kagura - 
tried 2 different border styles :0
hope you like them 
1w/text


*Spoiler*: __ 














OHNOERS COMING UP NEXT !
Synn
Judecious
Eternal Fail​


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 16, 2011)

omfg 


JIIIIIIIIIIIIIIZED


----------



## murasex (Jun 16, 2011)

@ Judecious - 
lololol i completely forgot about 
the 150x150 sizes  
sorry lol i'll do 'em

*Spoiler*: __ 

















OHNOERS COMING UP NEXT !
Synn
Eternal Fail​


----------



## Synn (Jun 16, 2011)

Did you skip me, mura?


----------



## murasex (Jun 16, 2011)

i did because i can't make it at starbucks. lol
it has boobies :0

sorry :[ i'll do it soonnnnn


----------



## Synn (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh okay  I'll wait~

:3


----------



## Judecious (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you :33


----------



## murasex (Jun 16, 2011)

@ Eternal Fail - something differentish


*Spoiler*: __ 




​





OHNOERS COMING UP NEXT !
Synn​


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2011)

murasex said:


> @ Eternal Fail - something differentish
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I love it.  :33


----------



## Ace (Jun 16, 2011)

murasex said:


> *Sorry for the wait guys!!!!!*
> 
> @ Gecka - the images for the avies sucked balls.
> so i made an avy out of the sig image.
> ...



This looks awesome.  Thank you! 

Edit: I'm 24'd. Will rep you asap. :33


----------



## murasex (Jun 16, 2011)

*@ Synn*

@ Synn - yay, i love this sig


*Spoiler*: __ 


















OHNOERS COMING UP NEXT !
none, lol no requests :[​


----------



## cheshire cat (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey mura . Let me know if u can't do my request if is too yuck 
I love the sets that you wear so i wanted to try this shop 

Size- senior please. If you can do transparencies I'd love a transparency for my sig (just the chick on the crock without the text). 
Image-   / 
Text- no text
No border

thank you :3


----------



## Synn (Jun 17, 2011)

murasex said:


> @ Synn - yay, i love this sig
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Wow  Thanks! :33​


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 17, 2011)

Avatar in all sizes!



Dotted border


----------



## G (Jun 17, 2011)

Holy shit your style is absolutely magnificient!!!!
I'll request:
Size- For the avy, senior. For the sig whatever works.
Color- bright
Image - 
Text- Who's a sexy bitch?


----------



## murasex (Jun 17, 2011)

@ Gogeta - Sorry, but you don't have enough posts to request. :]

@ cheshire cat - not simple. the stocks were made for badass. heehee


*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: _transparent sig_


----------



## murasex (Jun 17, 2011)

@ V - ones brighter than the other x]

*Spoiler*: __ 
















OHNOERS COMING UP NEXT !
none, lol no requests :[​


----------



## G (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm lovin' it.


----------



## murasex (Jun 18, 2011)

since i have no requests; avy time!

*OHNOES GIVEAWAYS*
credit if you take!




​


----------



## murasex (Jun 18, 2011)

*OHNOES GIVEAWAYS*
credit if you take!




​


----------



## murasex (Jun 18, 2011)

*OHNOES GIVEAWAYS*
credit if you take!



​


----------



## IamArtist (Jun 18, 2011)

COULD I CLAIM THE TOP ONEs?!?! <333


----------



## murasex (Jun 18, 2011)

yup, anyone can take as long as you _credit_ me. x] link back to the shop would be nice too. :] 

also, be sure to post which ones you are taking!

*EDIT;* there's another post on page 4!


----------



## kyochi (Jun 18, 2011)

murasex said:
			
		

>



I'm taking these, thank you mura. :} 

also, the girl in the third avatar, is that Victoria?  

will credit when I use!


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 18, 2011)

since you have no requests 



dotted white borders

horizontal 

and small please :33


----------



## murasex (Jun 18, 2011)

*OHNOES GIVEAWAYS*
credit if you take!




​


----------



## murasex (Jun 18, 2011)

*OHNOES GIVEAWAYS*
credit if you take!




​


----------



## dream (Jun 18, 2011)

Request for mura.

Type:  Set
Size- Senior 
Color- Whatever you feel looks best.
Image(s)-  If that isn't any good then, 
Text- None


----------



## murasex (Jun 18, 2011)

@ Kagura - sig correct? lol you didn't say anything xD
& i did not like the stock at all! :[

​


----------



## rice (Jun 18, 2011)

Type: Set
Size - Senior + 150x200 ava
Color - Any
Stock - , if it's no good, then .
Text - none.

Thanks mura  I'd wait forever 

edit: if you don't like the stocks, please tell me!


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 18, 2011)

murasex said:


> @ Kagura - sig correct? lol you didn't say anything xD
> & i did not like the stock at all! :[
> 
> ​



yeah sig 

sorry i was on impulse xD 

besides i thought it was cute


----------



## murasex (Jun 18, 2011)

@ Eternal Fail - i loved the second stock hee hee
there's 2 versions; ones darker than the other
would look awesome on a dark skin D;


*Spoiler*: __ 




^ brighter ^


----------



## murasex (Jun 18, 2011)

*OHNOES GIVEAWAYS*
credit if you take!












OHNOERS COMING UP NEXT !
Frango​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 18, 2011)

Set request *

Stock:* 
*Avatar Size:* 150x150 and 150x200 
*Signature Size:* 450x200
*Borders:* None
*Effects:* Your choice
*Text:* If you want


----------



## santanico (Jun 18, 2011)

mura my love 
type: avatar 
Stock: 
Avatar Size: 150x200 
Borders: none
Effects: whatever you think looks best :3

thanks babe pek


----------



## cheshire cat (Jun 18, 2011)

murasex said:


> *OHNOES GIVEAWAYS*
> credit if you take!
> 
> ​



I wanna take.  Will credit you when I use them mura. thanks.


----------



## murasex (Jun 18, 2011)

@ Frango - lol i made it x]
im digging the colors


*Spoiler*: __ 













OHNOERS COMING UP NEXT !
Darth Nihilus
Starr​


----------



## dream (Jun 18, 2011)

murasex said:


> @ Eternal Fail - i loved the second stock hee hee
> there's 2 versions; ones darker than the other
> would look awesome on a dark skin D;
> 
> ...



They both look wonderful.


----------



## rice (Jun 19, 2011)

murasex said:


> @ Frango - lol i made it x]
> im digging the colors
> 
> 
> ...


thanks  i love it  omg


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 19, 2011)

murasex said:


> *OHNOES GIVEAWAYS*
> credit if you take!​



I'll be sure to credit you for this one too :33
Thank you Mura.


----------



## Ace (Jun 19, 2011)

murasex said:


> *OHNOES GIVEAWAYS*
> credit if you take!
> 
> 
> ...



Taken. Will Credit when using.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 19, 2011)

Request - Avatar

Size - Senior 
Effects - Whatever you feel looks best
Border - Thin black
Stock -


----------



## G (Jun 20, 2011)

Requesting 2  senior avatars.


----------



## murasex (Jun 21, 2011)

I'll be sure to do them tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 21, 2011)

Mura I'm really crazy for your work 

sig please 

dotted white borders



do what ever you desire

if you dont like the stock use this one


----------



## murasex (Jun 21, 2011)

OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take!





​


----------



## murasex (Jun 21, 2011)

OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take!




​


----------



## murasex (Jun 21, 2011)

@ Darth Nihilus - smudgyyyy yay_~~~_
1 w/text


*Spoiler*: __ 










@ Starr - didn't quite like the stock >_<
​


----------



## santanico (Jun 21, 2011)

you are so picky, woman 

thanks


----------



## Sine (Jun 21, 2011)

stock: 
type: avatar
size: 150x150
border: none
effects: nothing fancy but whatever you want to do.


----------



## kyochi (Jun 21, 2011)

>



/greedy 

will credit when I use


----------



## G (Jun 21, 2011)

Taking


----------



## murasex (Jun 21, 2011)

@ Darth Sidious - done done


*Spoiler*: __ 







@ V 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## G (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## dream (Jun 21, 2011)

Request: Set
stock: .  If that isn't any good then , if even that isn't any good then 
size: 150x200 avatar and whatever size you think would be best for the sig.
border: Whatever you want.
effects: Do as you please.  :33


----------



## murasex (Jun 21, 2011)

@ Kagura - yours is coming right up :]




@ shiner - some different styles

​


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## murasex (Jun 21, 2011)

@ Kagura - *:3*

*Spoiler*: __ 







​


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 21, 2011)

umm i like it but can you take out the dotted and white borders or make into a regular sig please


----------



## murasex (Jun 21, 2011)

sure, i'll do it :] i'll make a new sig


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 21, 2011)

thanks soo much


----------



## Sine (Jun 21, 2011)

it's perfect mura


----------



## G (Jun 22, 2011)

Set
Avatar size: 150x150
stock:


----------



## murasex (Jun 22, 2011)

OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take!




​


----------



## murasex (Jun 22, 2011)

OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take!




​


----------



## kyochi (Jun 22, 2011)

murasex said:
			
		

>



waaaaaaah, sugee 

/will forever stalk your shop


----------



## murasex (Jun 22, 2011)

OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take!




​


----------



## murasex (Jun 22, 2011)

@ Kagura - 
2 color versions


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 22, 2011)

perfect


----------



## murasex (Jun 22, 2011)

@ Eternal Fail - 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dream (Jun 22, 2011)

murasex said:


> @ Eternal Fail -
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you.  pek


----------



## murasex (Jun 23, 2011)

feeling uninspired :[

closed for a bit


----------



## murasex (Aug 24, 2011)

we are open for today only. :]


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 24, 2011)

150x200

set :33 (small sig)

dotted white borders


----------



## Sine (Aug 24, 2011)

stocks:  | 

senior avatars without borders please mura


----------



## Matariki (Aug 24, 2011)

stock: 
size: 150x150 
text: audrey hepburn
without a border

thank you


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 24, 2011)

MURA <33.

x. avatar + transparency sig
x. senior
x. 
x. white stroke + dotted border
x. I like the way you do your avatars; the whole detailed/backgroud & all of that stuff would be much appreciated. Just a regular transparency as well, thanks.

PLEASE & THANK YOU <3. I love your works ~


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 24, 2011)

Just an avy please

Stock: 

Size: 150x200

Text: One with text and one with no text. "The Hero"

Border: Very thin black

Rep and credit thank you.


----------



## murasex (Aug 24, 2011)

@ Kagura - 


*Spoiler*: __ 










@ Shiner - 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 24, 2011)

i love you


----------



## Gecka (Aug 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 








150 by 150  (put it right side up plz)

<3 you christi


----------



## murasex (Aug 24, 2011)

Seiko said:


> stock:
> size: 150x150
> text: audrey hepburn
> without a border
> ...


----------



## kyochi (Aug 24, 2011)

Just opened for today..? Ah, gotta request quickly.  

*Request:* avatars 
*Stocks:*  &  
*Sizes:* 150x150 
*Border:* Just for #2, I want a dotted border :I 

thank you !


----------



## murasex (Aug 24, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> Just an avy please
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...


​
@ Gecka -

​
@ Kyochi -


*Spoiler*: __ 








OHNOERS COMING UP NEXT !
BrightlyGoob​


----------



## murasex (Aug 24, 2011)

*NO MORE REQUESTS.*​


----------



## murasex (Aug 25, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> MURA <33.
> 
> x. avatar + transparency sig
> x. senior
> ...



It wasn't skipped. I just didn't have time last night. :]

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## murasex (Aug 30, 2011)

OHNOES ! GIVEAWAYS
more like muras dump post <3








​


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 30, 2011)

OMG I LOVE THIS 

taking


----------



## murasex (Aug 31, 2011)

OHNOES ! GIVEAWAYS

i give you more lady gagaaaaa x]
these b&w ones were a lot bigger but pbucket is resizing them :[






​


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 1, 2011)

^ 



murasex said:


> *NO MORE REQUESTS.*​



           .


----------



## murasex (Sep 4, 2011)

*Accepting requests. *
5 slots at a time.
:]

avies, sigs, wallpapers, transparencies.


----------



## Laurens (Sep 4, 2011)

request: set prefered, though avy only is fine for me too. it's what you prefer
 stock: 
 effects: your choice man

 thanks a lot


----------



## Synn (Sep 4, 2011)

Request: senior set (150x200 avy; don't make the sig too big, please)
Stock: 
Effects: up to you
Border: up to you

Please and thank you :33


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 4, 2011)

just an gif ava with some effects 150x200 dotted white borders

blue and red


----------



## murasex (Sep 4, 2011)

Laurens said:


> request: set prefered, though avy only is fine for me too. it's what you prefer
> stock:
> effects: your choice man
> 
> thanks a lot


a set :]


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laurens (Sep 4, 2011)

that's just perfect. cheers man, you're a genius


----------



## santanico (Sep 4, 2011)

five slots? sweet

type: avatar 150 x 200
stock: 
Do whatever you want with it :33


----------



## Sunako (Sep 4, 2011)

hello murasex :x :3
senior set please
avatar: 
signature: 
effects, text and such are up to you
work your magic


----------



## kyochi (Sep 4, 2011)

Since Laurens's request has been made.... >o> 


*Request:* avatar 
*Stock:* 
*Size:* 150x150 
*Text:* (I would like 2 versions for this avatar) First version, with the text ''Cin'', and the second version with the text ''It's Bom, bitch''.  
*Effects:* Of your choice. But since the pic is pretty dark, please make the text a little bright. <w< 

Please and thank you.


----------



## murasex (Sep 4, 2011)

Synn said:


> Request: senior set (150x200 avy; don't make the sig too big, please)
> Stock:
> Effects: up to you
> Border: up to you
> ...


im sorry but that stock sucked balls lol

*Spoiler*: __ 











Kagura said:


> just an gif ava with some effects 150x200 dotted white borders
> 
> blue and red


​


Starr said:


> five slots? sweet
> 
> type: avatar 150 x 200
> stock:
> Do whatever you want with it :33



next time someone requests with a sucky stock wont get the request lolol


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 4, 2011)

thanks  

but could i also have one with just the girls in the back


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 4, 2011)

Can I request?

Request: set
Stock: 


Size: 150x150
Text: none
Effects: of your choice c:


----------



## rice (Sep 5, 2011)

can i get a senior set of  please? :33 thanks, and ava on the guy in the middle


----------



## santanico (Sep 5, 2011)

murasex said:


> next time someone requests with a sucky stock wont get the request lolol
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



sorry 'bout that 
 "weird guy"?


----------



## Synn (Sep 5, 2011)

murasex said:


> im sorry but that stock sucked balls lol
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks :3 .


----------



## murasex (Sep 5, 2011)

2 slots are open.since.kyochi is banned ()


Kagura said:


> thanks
> 
> but could i also have one with just the girls in the back



Unfortunately i didnt save the psd file.


----------



## murasex (Sep 6, 2011)

Sunako said:


> hello murasex :x :3
> senior set please
> avatar:
> signature:
> ...





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Selva (Sep 6, 2011)

mura  can I request a senior set please? 
 and 
Everything is up to you


----------



## murasex (Sep 6, 2011)

Kyochi said:


> Since Laurens's request has been made.... >o>
> 
> 
> *Request:* avatar
> ...



​


----------



## kyochi (Sep 6, 2011)

They look _awesome_  I hadn't seen this style before. 

Thanks mura, 
I'll credit when I use.


----------



## murasex (Sep 6, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> Can I request?
> 
> Request: set
> Stock:
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 6, 2011)

Eggucelent   Mura you are the sex


----------



## murasex (Sep 6, 2011)

*4* slots are now open. 




rice said:


> can i get a senior set of  please? :33 thanks, and ava on the guy in the middle



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## murasex (Sep 6, 2011)

OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take!



​


----------



## murasex (Sep 6, 2011)

OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take!




​


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2011)

mura  

set please 





could you conjoin them like you did the last time 

ava on each 150x200 and one giff ava of them back and forth 

dotted white borders



im sorry for the last one


----------



## kyochi (Sep 6, 2011)

>



taking >o>


----------



## murasex (Sep 6, 2011)

OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take!


​


----------



## dream (Sep 6, 2011)

Request:  Sig
Stock: 
Effects:  Do as you please. :33
Text: none


----------



## rice (Sep 6, 2011)

murasex said:


> *4* slots are now open.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i love it mura  thanks a lot


----------



## murasex (Sep 6, 2011)

2 slots available!



Selva said:


> mura  can I request a senior set please?
> and
> Everything is up to you





Kagura said:


> mura
> 
> set please
> 
> ...





Eternal Goob said:


> Request:  Sig
> Stock:
> Effects:  Do as you please. :33
> Text: none


----------



## Z (Sep 6, 2011)

2 avatars please.





I'd like them in dotted borders and no borders please.

Text (for both) - Professor Ratigan


----------



## cheshire cat (Sep 7, 2011)

Would love to have this one.. thank you mura :> (have to spread)




also I'd like a set.. I don't know about these slots so if I am requesting against the rules then just ignore this. Contact me if there are any problemos

Size-senior
Color- something simple. I love your graphics so I'm fine with what you do.
Image(s)- /
Text- no text.


----------



## murasex (Sep 8, 2011)

@ Kagura -

*Spoiler*: __ 









1 slot available


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 8, 2011)

damn that sig is huge 

could i adjust the size  

but i love it


----------



## murasex (Sep 8, 2011)

i know. i never make big sigs and i wanted to with that. 
but sure, you can


----------



## murasex (Sep 8, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Request:  Sig
> Stock:
> Effects:  Do as you please. :33
> Text: none




*Spoiler*: __ 








2 slots available


----------



## dream (Sep 8, 2011)

murasex said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.  

I love them.


----------



## murasex (Sep 8, 2011)

Z said:


> 2 avatars please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 









3 slots available


----------



## valerian (Sep 9, 2011)

Size- 150x150
Effects- whatever looks best 
Borders- one with a dotted border and another without one
Image- 
Text- none

Size- 150x150
Effects- whatever looks best
Borders- same as above
Image- 
Text- none


----------



## Sunako (Sep 9, 2011)

murasex said:


> *Spoiler*: __



WOW would you look at that! I LOVE IT. Thank you so much!   :33


----------



## santanico (Sep 9, 2011)

I swear, it's good stock this time 
Size- senior
color- whatever you want
Image- 
Text- whatever you want


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 9, 2011)

Size- 150x150
Effects- whatever looks best
Border- Thin white
Stock-


----------



## murasex (Sep 11, 2011)

Selva said:


> mura  can I request a senior set please?
> and
> Everything is up to you



 with the newer stocks

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## murasex (Sep 11, 2011)

2 slots open 



valerian said:


> Size- 150x150
> Effects- whatever looks best
> Borders- one with a dotted border and another without one
> Image-
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## valerian (Sep 12, 2011)

They look great  Thanks.


----------



## rice (Sep 12, 2011)

like i promised 

can i get a wallpaper out of  please? :{D if you can, make it 1600x900, and if you don't like that stock, you can get other recent lady gaga stocks

please and thanks =)


----------



## Selva (Sep 12, 2011)

murasex said:


> with the newer stocks
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


omg such beauty pekpek thank you sexy


----------



## murasex (Sep 12, 2011)

1 slot open



cheshire cat said:


> also I'd like a set.. I don't know about these slots so if I am requesting against the rules then just ignore this. Contact me if there are any problemos
> 
> Size-senior
> Color- something simple. I love your graphics so I'm fine with what you do.
> ...





Starr said:


> I swear, it's good stock this time
> Size- senior
> color- whatever you want
> Image-
> Text- whatever you want





Darth Sidious said:


> Size- 150x150
> Effects- whatever looks best
> Border- Thin white
> Stock-





rice said:


> like i promised
> 
> can i get a wallpaper out of  please? :{D if you can, make it 1600x900, and if you don't like that stock, you can get other recent lady gaga stocks
> 
> please and thanks =)



------------------------------------------------------------------------

OHNOES ! GIVEAWAYS
must credit




​


----------



## murasex (Sep 12, 2011)

OHNOES ! GIVEAWAYS
must credit




​


----------



## murasex (Sep 12, 2011)

2 slots are open



cheshire cat said:


> also I'd like a set.. I don't know about these slots so if I am requesting against the rules then just ignore this. Contact me if there are any problemos
> 
> Size-senior
> Color- something simple. I love your graphics so I'm fine with what you do.
> ...


i dunno it looks lq=/

*Spoiler*: __ 











Darth Sidious said:


> Size- 150x150
> Effects- whatever looks best
> Border- Thin white
> Stock-



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 12, 2011)

Amazing, thank you


----------



## murasex (Sep 12, 2011)

3 slots are open



Seiko said:


> avatar request
> 
> size: senior
> border/effects: whatever you want




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## cheshire cat (Sep 13, 2011)

I know it looks lq, and thats my fault. but I like it. Thank you mura. :}.
I have to spread again to get to you. Will credit you now.


----------



## kyochi (Sep 13, 2011)

Mura, you can make gif stuff, right? 
I saw you make some gif sets, so I'll request something like that. 


*Request:* Gif avatars (2) 
*Link:* , or  (though both have shitty quality, lmao), I'm sorry. 
*Times:* 
1:45 to 1:47 
1:50 to 1:53 
*Borders:* None 
*Special effects:* I don't even know if you can add any, with that shitty quality ;A; 


Also, 



			
				murasex said:
			
		

>



Taking these bitches.  .... Thank you.


----------



## Morphine (Sep 14, 2011)

can you turn  into a 150x150 avatar?
i'd be very grateful


----------



## murasex (Sep 14, 2011)

Starr said:


> I swear, it's good stock this time
> Size- senior
> color- whatever you want
> Image-
> Text- whatever you want




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## murasex (Sep 14, 2011)

Morphine said:


> can you turn  into a 150x150 avatar?
> i'd be very grateful





Kyochi said:


> Mura, you can make gif stuff, right?
> I saw you make some gif sets, so I'll request something like that.
> 
> 
> ...



unfortunately  i have yet to master gif so these will not be done :[ sorry


----------



## santanico (Sep 14, 2011)

amazing, thank you


----------



## kyochi (Sep 14, 2011)

It's okay mura. 

at least tell me if  and  are good enough stocks for an avatar 

if so, please make them 150x150 

if they're not, it's cool


----------



## Ace (Sep 15, 2011)

Requesting avy 150x150

Stock:


----------



## murasex (Sep 15, 2011)

rice said:


> like i promised
> 
> can i get a wallpaper out of  please? :{D if you can, make it 1600x900, and if you don't like that stock, you can get other recent lady gaga stocks
> 
> please and thanks =)



​


----------



## rice (Sep 16, 2011)

murasex said:


> ​



I LOVE IT! pek thank you SO MUCH! pek


----------



## murasex (Sep 16, 2011)

4 slots open



Kyochi said:


> It's okay mura.
> 
> at least tell me if  and  are good enough stocks for an avatar
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## kyochi (Sep 16, 2011)

you work wonders, mura  will rep you as soon as I'm not 24 hour'ed


----------



## dream (Sep 16, 2011)

Request: Set
Stock: Avatar: Sig: 
Size:  May I have a 150x200 avatar?
Effects: Do as you please. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Sep 17, 2011)

Set request :33

stock - 

150x150 and 150x200 avatars and try to keep the dimensions of the sig small :3


----------



## Hawk (Sep 17, 2011)

Size- 150 x 150 avy (If it could be one each of Ichigo and Naruto would be appreciated  ; Whatever looks good for the sig, preferably a vertical sig >.< 
Colour- W/e you think looks best
Image- 

I leave everything else up to you .


----------



## murasex (Sep 18, 2011)

StonedTheGoodWay said:


> Requesting avy 150x150
> 
> Stock:


​


Eternal Goob said:


> Request: Set
> Stock: Avatar: Sig:
> Size:  May I have a 150x200 avatar?
> Effects: Do as you please.
> ...





Tifa Lockhart said:


> Set request :33
> 
> stock -
> 
> 150x150 and 150x200 avatars and try to keep the dimensions of the sig small :3





Gaia Moon said:


> Size- 150 x 150 avy (If it could be one each of Ichigo and Naruto would be appreciated  ; Whatever looks good for the sig, preferably a vertical sig >.<
> Colour- W/e you think looks best
> Image-
> 
> I leave everything else up to you .



2 slots are open


----------



## murasex (Sep 18, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Request: Set
> Stock: Avatar: Sig:
> Size:  May I have a 150x200 avatar?
> Effects: Do as you please.
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 











3 slots are now open


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2011)

murasex said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, mura.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 19, 2011)

Request: Avatar
Stock: 
Size: 150x150 please
Effects: Your choice


----------



## Necessary Evil (Sep 19, 2011)

Let's see what you can do


_Request Type_ *-* Set.
_Size_ *-* Senior size.
_Color/Effects_ *-* It's Up to you, although don't use Red/Pink.
_Image_ *-*
Avatar :.
Signature : 

_Text_ *-* On the signature only Write Necessary Evil.


----------



## murasex (Sep 19, 2011)

2 slots are open



Tifa Lockhart said:


> Set request :33
> 
> stock -
> 
> 150x150 and 150x200 avatars and try to keep the dimensions of the sig small :3




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Sep 19, 2011)

thankjoooo


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 19, 2011)

set 

150x200 on the cheerleaders 



just go on page info to get the Jpg 

on it have "Its back on " 

dotted white borders

main focal points are te girls


----------



## murasex (Sep 19, 2011)

Gaia Moon said:


> Size- 150 x 150 avy (If it could be one each of Ichigo and Naruto would be appreciated  ; Whatever looks good for the sig, preferably a vertical sig >.<
> Colour- W/e you think looks best
> Image-
> 
> I leave everything else up to you .



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hawk (Sep 19, 2011)

Awesome, will credit when I use it :33.


----------



## Juli (Sep 20, 2011)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: 150x200 avatar, sig size up to you
Effects: Whatever you think looks best :33


----------



## Selva (Sep 20, 2011)

Is there another slot opened?  If not, I'll delete my request >.<

 150x150 and . If the ava stock sucks, you can use the stock of the sig for the ava if you want.

Sig not too big please. The same size of Eternal's sig would be perfect. Do whatever you want with it. Thanks


----------



## murasex (Sep 20, 2011)

ALL SLOTS ARE NOW FULL.



Darth Sidious said:


> Request: Avatar
> Stock:
> Size: 150x150 please
> Effects: Your choice





Necessary Evil said:


> Let's see what you can do
> 
> 
> _Request Type_ *-* Set.
> ...





Kagura said:


> set
> 
> 150x200 on the cheerleaders
> 
> ...





Juli said:


> Request: Set
> Stock:
> Size: 150x200 avatar, sig size up to you
> Effects: Whatever you think looks best :33





Selva said:


> Is there another slot opened?  If not, I'll delete my request >.<
> 
> 150x150 and . If the ava stock sucks, you can use the stock of the sig for the ava if you want.
> 
> Sig not too big please. The same size of Eternal's sig would be perfect. Do whatever you want with it. Thanks


----------



## Ace (Sep 20, 2011)

murasex said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So pretty.  Thank you. <3


----------



## murasex (Sep 20, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Request: Avatar
> Stock:
> Size: 150x150 please
> Effects: Your choice



really bad stock

​


Necessary Evil said:


> Let's see what you can do
> 
> 
> _Request Type_ *-* Set.
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 20, 2011)

ummm heres a better stock


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 20, 2011)

Still looks good though

Thanks


----------



## Necessary Evil (Sep 21, 2011)

Quality work _murasex_, thanks a lot !


----------



## murasex (Sep 23, 2011)

Juli said:


> Request: Set
> Stock:
> Size: 150x200 avatar, sig size up to you
> Effects: Whatever you think looks best :33




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## murasex (Sep 23, 2011)

3 SLOTS ARE OPEN.



Kagura said:


> set
> 
> 150x200 on the cheerleaders
> 
> ...





Selva said:


> Is there another slot opened?  If not, I'll delete my request >.<
> 
> 150x150 and . If the ava stock sucks, you can use the stock of the sig for the ava if you want.
> 
> Sig not too big please. The same size of Eternal's sig would be perfect. Do whatever you want with it. Thanks


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 23, 2011)

150x200 ava of this please; 



no border please! 
Thank you <3


----------



## Necessary Evil (Sep 23, 2011)

_Request Type_ *-* Set.
_Size_ *-* Senior size.
_Color/Effects_ *-* It's Up to you, although don't use Pink.
_Image_ *-* 
- Avatar : 
- Signature :
_Text_ *-* On the signature only Write Necessary Evil.


----------



## murasex (Sep 23, 2011)

NO SLOTS ARE CURRENTLY OPEN.



Kelsey said:


> 150x200 ava of this please;
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## murasex (Sep 24, 2011)

Selva said:


> Is there another slot opened?  If not, I'll delete my request >.<
> 
> 150x150 and . If the ava stock sucks, you can use the stock of the sig for the ava if you want.
> 
> Sig not too big please. The same size of Eternal's sig would be perfect. Do whatever you want with it. Thanks




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Juli (Sep 24, 2011)

murasex said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you, it's beautiful.


----------



## Selva (Sep 24, 2011)

murasex said:


> *Spoiler*: __


 so pretty! Thank you so much <3
yum indeed


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

murasex said:


> NO SLOTS ARE CURRENTLY OPEN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



asdfghjkl so pretty


----------



## murasex (Sep 24, 2011)

@ Kagura - I dislike the stock so I am not doing the request. 
It doesn't work with me.



Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Couple avatar requests:
> 
> Stocks:
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 24, 2011)

damn..............


----------



## murasex (Sep 27, 2011)

All 5 slots are now open.



Necessary Evil said:


> _Request Type_ *-* Set.
> _Size_ *-* Senior size.
> _Color/Effects_ *-* It's Up to you, although don't use Pink.
> _Image_ *-*
> ...



the stocks were horrible =/


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Necessary Evil (Sep 28, 2011)

Well, it's still perfect, no worries.

Thanks again _murasex_, quality work.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 28, 2011)

Request Type - Set.
    Size - *550 x 350* for signature
    Color/Effects - Up to you, but I want the colors to mesh well.
    Image -
    - Avatar :
I want you to make it the maximum avatar size allowed for normal members here and for you to cut it out like so.

I imagine you can make it look better than I can with the borders and coloring and proper downsizing you can do on it.


    - Signature :
    Text - On the signature only Write Unlosing ranger around that size you can use any font that meshs well with the signature.

Can you do this request?


----------



## Vampire Princess (Sep 28, 2011)

Request type: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior 150x150
Text: none
Color Scheme: red/black

Thanks!


----------



## Synn (Sep 29, 2011)

*Request*: set (150x200 avy; 379x145 for sig)
*Stock*: 
*Effects*: up to you
*Border*: none
*Text*: Ino Yamanaka (on sig); can I also have one without text, please?

Please and thank you :33


----------



## Selva (Sep 29, 2011)

Can I get another beautiful set from you Mura please if you can? 
So here goes:
-  150x150 and 150x200.
- and for sig I have two stocks:  and . Can I have both pics in the sig? 

Everything else is up to you. Thank you and take your time <3 I hope the stocks are good enough, if not just tell me.


----------



## murasex (Oct 4, 2011)

HOLY SHIT I HAVE  ALOT OF REQUESTS. LOLOLOOLOL
 that is if you guys still want them >_>



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Request Type - Set.
> Size - *550 x 350* for signature
> Color/Effects - Up to you, but I want the colors to mesh well.
> Image -
> ...



Nope, I can't. :]



Vampire Princess said:


> Request type: Set
> Stock:
> Size: Senior 150x150
> Text: none
> ...





Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Couple avatar requests
> 
> -
> -
> ...





Synn said:


> *Request*: set (150x200 avy; 379x145 for sig)
> *Stock*:
> *Effects*: up to you
> *Border*: none
> ...





Selva said:


> Can I get another beautiful set from you Mura please if you can?
> So here goes:
> -  150x150 and 150x200.
> - and for sig I have two stocks:  and . Can I have both pics in the sig?
> ...


----------



## murasex (Oct 4, 2011)

OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take!




​


----------



## murasex (Oct 4, 2011)

OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take!




​


----------



## Synn (Oct 4, 2011)

murasex said:


> HOLY SHIT I HAVE  ALOT OF REQUESTS. LOLOLOOLOL
> that is if you guys still want them >_>



Take your time, Mura. :33


----------



## kyochi (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## murasex (Oct 4, 2011)

REQUESTS ARE CURRENTLY* NOT* BEING ACCEPTED. 



Vampire Princess said:


> Request type: Set
> Stock:
> Size: Senior 150x150
> Text: none
> ...


sorry i could only get pink and black lololol
2 versions of the tag; 1w/text wout/text


*Spoiler*: __ 












Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Couple avatar requests
> 
> -
> -
> ...



horrible stocks imo =/

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## murasex (Oct 4, 2011)

OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take!




​


----------



## murasex (Oct 4, 2011)

OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take!





​


----------



## Sophie (Oct 4, 2011)

murasex said:


> OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
> credit if you take!
> ​



am taking these pek

thank you. <3


----------



## dream (Oct 4, 2011)

murasex said:


> OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
> credit if you take!
> ​



Taking these two.


----------



## Sine (Oct 4, 2011)

thanks, mura


----------



## murasex (Oct 4, 2011)

OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take!




​


----------



## kyochi (Oct 4, 2011)

>



Oh, god, I am so glad that the Giveaway thread rules don't apply here, because I want all of these.  

Mura, I will rep you again when I can ASAP, and will credit you when I use. Thanks!


----------



## murasex (Oct 4, 2011)

OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take!






​


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 4, 2011)

murasex said:


> OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
> credit if you take!
> 
> ​



Taking these. Thanks <3


----------



## Hinataeye (Oct 4, 2011)

1000 post? Man I don't have the patience to do that... I mean, can you send me a message please?


----------



## Judecious (Oct 4, 2011)

murasex said:


> OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
> credit if you take!
> 
> ​



This is Tiger from Tiger&Bunny right?

if so taking


----------



## murasex (Oct 4, 2011)

Eternal Goob already claimed it.


----------



## murasex (Oct 4, 2011)

OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take!




​


----------



## murasex (Oct 4, 2011)

OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take!



​


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 4, 2011)

murasex said:


>



thanks mura


----------



## murasex (Oct 4, 2011)

OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take!




​


----------



## dream (Oct 4, 2011)

murasex said:


> OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
> credit if you take!
> ​



Taking these two.


----------



## Rima (Oct 4, 2011)

murasex said:


> OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
> credit if you take!
> 
> ​



Taking       .


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 4, 2011)

murasex said:


> OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
> credit if you take!
> ​



i need a 150x200 of this beautiful piece (is a pug fanatic)


----------



## kyochi (Oct 4, 2011)

taking this as well  please don't hurt me 

it's your fault I'm stealing so much


----------



## Vampire Princess (Oct 5, 2011)

I love mine. Thanks!


----------



## Hawk (Oct 5, 2011)

Taking this one. Will credit when I use it.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 5, 2011)

murasex said:


> Eternal Goob already claimed it.



he said I could have it


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 5, 2011)

Mmm, lovely. pek
Taking.


----------



## murasex (Oct 7, 2011)

OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take!




​


----------



## Necessary Evil (Oct 7, 2011)

murasex said:


> OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
> credit if you take!
> 
> ​




Taking this one _murasex_ .​


----------



## murasex (Oct 7, 2011)

OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take!




​


----------



## kyochi (Oct 7, 2011)

murasex said:
			
		

>



taking x3 thank you


----------



## Zoan Marco (Oct 7, 2011)

Murasex can you read the message I sent you? :S


----------



## murasex (Oct 7, 2011)

^ Ohhhh, yeah, sure. you can use any just not ones that have been taken. and be sure to credit me.

OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take!




​


----------



## murasex (Oct 7, 2011)

​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 7, 2011)

murasex said:


> OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
> credit if you take!​



Taking, thank you.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Oct 7, 2011)

murasex said:


> OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
> credit if you take!



Taking. Thanks


----------



## kyochi (Oct 7, 2011)

murasex said:
			
		

>



/Forever raping this thread :byakuya


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 8, 2011)

murasex said:


> ​



Taking              <3
I have to spread.


----------



## Мoon (Oct 8, 2011)

Taking. Crediting. Thanks.


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 8, 2011)

murasex said:


> ​



Taking this, thnx


----------



## Prototype (Oct 8, 2011)

Taking. Thank you. ^^ Credit will be in my sig.


----------



## murasex (Oct 8, 2011)

OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take!




​


----------



## kyochi (Oct 8, 2011)

.


----------



## murasex (Oct 8, 2011)

​


----------



## Ace (Oct 8, 2011)

murasex said:


> ​




Taking these. Thank you. <3


----------



## KohZa (Oct 9, 2011)

Mura are you taking request right now?i you do..



i just want an avy out of this pic.effect is up to you.no border and thx .


----------



## murasex (Oct 9, 2011)

well i wasnt accepting requests at the moment because my internet sucks balls. i can try.it tonight. hopefully.


----------



## Selva (Oct 10, 2011)

emm, just asking if you're still gonna make my set Mura? No rush or anything


----------



## murasex (Oct 10, 2011)

id love to but im at a disclosed location that wont allow me to get wifi  hopefully when i get home tonight


----------



## Selva (Oct 10, 2011)

oh it's ok, I can wait  take your time XD


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 16, 2011)

Taking ~


----------



## murasex (Sep 19, 2012)

*NOT DOING REQUESTS*


OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take!




​


----------



## Momoko (Sep 20, 2012)

murasex said:


> *NOT DOING REQUESTS*
> 
> 
> OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
> ...



Takin' these pretty avy's! pek Could I get a 125px size though, please? :33


----------



## andrea (Sep 20, 2012)

murasex said:


> OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
> credit if you take!
> 
> ​



taking these, love your stuff pek


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 20, 2012)

murasex said:


> *NOT DOING REQUESTS*
> 
> 
> OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
> ...



mura's back  taking this


----------



## G (Sep 20, 2012)

taking this one.


----------



## murasex (Sep 20, 2012)

*NOT DOING REQUESTS*


OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take!




​




Amber said:


> Takin' these pretty avy's!  Could I get a 125px size though, please?



sure! /will send via pm/


----------



## Selva (Sep 24, 2012)

murasex said:


> ​





murasex said:


> ​





murasex said:


> ​





murasex said:


> ​


I'm going to take those lovely avas if you don't mind


----------



## murasex (Sep 28, 2012)

*NOT DOING REQUESTS*


OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take!




​


----------



## murasex (Sep 28, 2012)

*NOT DOING REQUESTS*


OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take!




​


----------



## santanico (Sep 29, 2012)

taking this mura


----------



## Plush (Sep 29, 2012)

murasex said:


> OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
> credit if you take!




_Taking these, thank you. <3 _​


----------



## murasex (Sep 29, 2012)

*NOT DOING REQUESTS*


OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take!




​


----------



## mali (Sep 29, 2012)

murasex said:


> *NOT DOING REQUESTS*
> 
> 
> OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
> ...



Taking and repped, very nice work.


----------



## murasex (Sep 29, 2012)

*NOT DOING REQUESTS*


OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take!




​


----------



## murasex (Sep 29, 2012)

*NOT DOING REQUESTS*


OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take!




​


----------



## murasex (Sep 29, 2012)

*NOT DOING REQUESTS*


OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take!




​


----------



## murasex (Sep 29, 2012)

*NOT DOING REQUESTS*


OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take!




​


----------



## murasex (Sep 30, 2012)

*NOT DOING REQUESTS*


OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take!




​


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 30, 2012)

murasex said:


> *NOT DOING REQUESTS*
> 
> OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
> credit if you take!



Yes please


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 30, 2012)

taking these two, thanks a lot


----------



## dream (Sep 30, 2012)

murasex said:


> *NOT DOING REQUESTS*
> 
> 
> OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
> ...



Taking this one.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 30, 2012)

> ​



Saved two others before I saw they were already picked.  So this is my next choice.


----------



## Billie (Sep 30, 2012)

murasex said:


> OHNOES GIVEAWAYScredit if you take!
> ​



taking


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 30, 2012)

murasex said:


> *NOT DOING REQUESTS*
> 
> 
> OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
> ...



taking these murra


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 30, 2012)

murasex said:


> *NOT DOING REQUESTS*
> 
> 
> OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
> ...



Taking these, yeeeeee!!


----------



## Melodie (Sep 30, 2012)

murasex said:


> *NOT DOING REQUESTS*
> 
> 
> OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
> ...



Taking this one; thank you.​


----------



## murasex (Sep 30, 2012)

*NOT DOING REQUESTS*


OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take!




​


----------



## Plush (Sep 30, 2012)

murasex said:


> OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
> credit if you take!
> ​




_Asdfghjklsdad! Taking, thank you~ *<3<3<3*_​


----------



## Momoko (Sep 30, 2012)

murasex said:


> *NOT DOING REQUESTS*
> 
> 
> OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
> ...



Taking these Wonderful avy's. *;;* 

May I get them in a 125px sizes, mura?


----------



## murasex (Sep 30, 2012)

^ sent via pm : ] 

*NOT DOING REQUESTS*


OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take!





​


----------



## murasex (Sep 30, 2012)

*NOT DOING REQUESTS*


OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take!





​


----------



## andrea (Sep 30, 2012)

murasex said:


> ​





murasex said:


> ​





murasex said:


> ​



Do you have 150x200 versions of any of these?


----------



## murasex (Sep 30, 2012)

no, i don't :[ sorry.


----------



## Momoko (Sep 30, 2012)

murasex said:


> *NOT DOING REQUESTS*
> 
> 
> OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
> ...



Damn. Taking these last ones. just too nice..


----------



## andrea (Sep 30, 2012)

that's okay, thanks anyway :33


----------



## Vash (Oct 1, 2012)

murasex said:


> *NOT DOING REQUESTS*
> 
> 
> OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
> ...




Taking this, thanks.

Is it cool if I add a border to it?​


----------



## murasex (Oct 1, 2012)

Yup it is okay with me


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 1, 2012)

Yummy taking


----------



## santanico (Oct 13, 2012)

I'll take this and cred when I wear it, thanks


----------



## Juli (Dec 16, 2012)

murasex said:


> ^ sent via pm : ]
> 
> *NOT DOING REQUESTS*
> 
> ...



Very late..but taking this one.


----------



## Morphine (Feb 11, 2013)

murasex said:


> OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
> credit if you take!
> 
> ​



taking this one thank you


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 15, 2013)

murasex said:


> *NOT DOING REQUESTS*
> 
> 
> OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
> ...


**


----------



## murasex (Jun 9, 2014)

*NOT DOING REQUESTS*


OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take any




​


----------



## Morphine (Jun 10, 2014)

murasex said:


> *NOT DOING REQUESTS*
> 
> 
> OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
> ...



yes yes yes


----------



## murasex (Jun 10, 2014)

*NOT DOING REQUESTS*


OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take any




​


----------



## Blunt (Jun 10, 2014)

can i have these in 175x250?


----------



## Jagger (Jun 10, 2014)

Taking! Repped already.


----------



## murasex (Jun 10, 2014)

Blunt said:


> can i have these in 175x250?



Yup! Be sure to do that tonight. 

EDIT;


----------



## Blunt (Jun 11, 2014)

thank you


----------



## murasex (Jun 11, 2014)

^ Your welcome!

And,* I'm currently accepting request*s. 
If anyone wants to order something.


----------



## murasex (Jun 11, 2014)

OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take any



​


----------



## Marcο (Jun 11, 2014)

Request: Avatar
Stock: 
Size: 150 x 200
Effects: Whatever you feel looks best
Border: None


----------



## murasex (Jun 11, 2014)

*hope you like 'em.
& BE SURE TO SAVE.*



Marcο said:


> Request: Avatar
> Stock:
> Size: 150 x 200
> Effects: Whatever you feel looks best
> Border: None



*Spoiler*: __ 




​


----------



## Sunako (Jun 11, 2014)

Request: Avatar
Size: 150x200
Effects & borders as you please


----------



## Sine (Jun 11, 2014)

150x200
no borders


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 11, 2014)

Request:set
Stock: 

Size:avy-150 x 200-surrounding Tobirama's face
sig-height no bigger than x 500- surrounding Tobirama and the lion.
Effects: whatever makes the colors pop out.
Border: none
text: can you put *King* on the avy and *And Lionheart* on the sig.
you pick the font and location.


----------



## murasex (Jun 11, 2014)

Sunako said:


> Request: Avatar
> Size: 150x200
> Effects & borders as you please



*& BE SURE TO SAVE.*



*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## murasex (Jun 11, 2014)

shiner said:


> 150x200
> no borders


The stock was amazing. 
*& be sure to save the avies. *


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



EDIT;

I'll make a new one without borders!


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## murasex (Jun 11, 2014)

Revy said:


> Request:set
> Stock:
> 
> Size:avy-150 x 200-surrounding Tobirama's face
> ...



Hope you like 'em!


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## andrea (Jun 11, 2014)

just an ava please 150x200


----------



## murasex (Jun 11, 2014)

fires said:


> just an ava please 150x200



Not the best stock to work with because of its bland color. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 11, 2014)

absolutely rad

150x200 ava & set of 

any effects are wonderful, typography, anything at all is up to you


----------



## Sunako (Jun 11, 2014)

murasex said:


> *& BE SURE TO SAVE.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're so fast  I have to spread to rep you again   Thank you so much


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 11, 2014)

murasex said:


> Hope you like 'em!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



sexy and fast a'f.
 I'll have to rep you a second time for your hard work on this.:3


----------



## murasex (Jun 11, 2014)

Trinity said:


> absolutely rad
> 
> 150x200 ava & set of
> 
> any effects are wonderful, typography, anything at all is up to you



Tah dah! 


*Spoiler*: __ 




​


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 12, 2014)

murasex said:


> OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
> credit if you take any
> ​



taking these, thanks.


----------



## murasex (Jun 22, 2014)

OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take any




​


----------



## murasex (Jun 22, 2014)

OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take any




​


----------



## murasex (Jun 22, 2014)

OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take any




​


----------



## murasex (Jun 22, 2014)

OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take any




​


----------



## murasex (Jun 22, 2014)

OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take any




​


----------



## Elias (Jun 22, 2014)

>



Taking~~~~


----------



## murasex (Jun 23, 2014)

ELIAS said:


> Taking~~~~



Okie-dokie.  Enjoy!


----------



## kyochi (Jun 23, 2014)

murasex said:
			
		

>



Would you have a problem if I took all of these?  I'd credit for each one obsssss and rep!


----------



## kyochi (Jun 23, 2014)

too late


----------



## murasex (Jun 23, 2014)

Nope, it is alright with me!


----------



## Morphine (Jun 24, 2014)

murasex said:


> OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
> credit if you take any
> 
> 
> ...




thank you dear​


----------



## murasex (Jun 24, 2014)

^ You are very welcomed.


----------



## murasex (Jun 30, 2014)

OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take any




​


----------



## murasex (Jun 30, 2014)

OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take any






​


----------



## Blunt (Jun 30, 2014)

can i have this in 175x250?


----------



## Nim (Jun 30, 2014)

murasex said:


> OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
> credit if you take any
> 
> 
> ...



taking this one :3 thanks <3


----------



## murasex (Jun 30, 2014)

Blunt said:


> can i have this in 175x250?



Okie-dokie!

​


----------



## murasex (Jun 30, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> taking this one :3 thanks <3





Enjoy!


----------



## dream (Jun 30, 2014)

murasex said:


> OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
> credit if you take any
> ​



Taking that one.


----------



## Gin (Jun 30, 2014)

beautiful

borderless please, if possible


----------



## kyochi (Jun 30, 2014)

>



dankeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## santanico (Jul 2, 2014)

mine thx


----------



## Blunt (Jul 2, 2014)

murasex said:


> Okie-dokie!
> 
> ​


thank you


----------



## murasex (Jul 9, 2014)

OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take any











​


----------



## kyochi (Jul 9, 2014)

taking   perfection!!!


----------



## Blunt (Jul 9, 2014)

175x250?


----------



## Sine (Jul 9, 2014)

taking thanks


----------



## Gecka (Jul 9, 2014)

Can i get the right picture trans'd
and the left one a 1 pixel border and fit to avatar reg's with mura's sexy touch please


----------



## murasex (Jul 9, 2014)

hiiii!!! i clicked it and it says forbidden....


----------



## Impact (Jul 9, 2014)

Taking, can you add dotted borders?


----------



## Gecka (Jul 9, 2014)

murasex said:


> hiiii!!! i clicked it and it says forbidden....




*Spoiler*: __ 



ilu


----------



## murasex (Jul 10, 2014)

Blunt said:


> 175x250?


I actually already deleted the gif.... I'm sorry!



♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking, can you add dotted borders?


This I can do! Saturday morning. 



Gecka said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ilu


I shall get it done asap!


----------



## Blunt (Jul 10, 2014)

i'll still take it


----------



## murasex (Jul 12, 2014)

Gecka said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ilu



I've never been good with transparencies... I'm sorry.
I do, however, recommend . Ares does GREAT with transparencies.

​


----------



## murasex (Jul 14, 2014)

OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take any











​


----------



## kyochi (Jul 14, 2014)

>



thanks mura  



EDIT: I gotta spread


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 17, 2014)

taking these :33


----------



## t0xeus (Jul 18, 2014)

Size- 177x177 or similar
Color- Prolly something redish, or white as I would imagine, it depends what will look the best for you
Image(s)-  
or

Text- /


Thanks!


----------



## murasex (Jul 18, 2014)

^ I won't be able to do this request. You MUST have 1,000 posts and above.


----------



## JoJo (Jul 21, 2014)

Avatar
Stock:
Effects: Up to you
No border/Text


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 21, 2014)

Request:set
Stock:

Size:avy-150 x 200- can you have the avy changing from tobirama 1's face to tobirama 2's face like so?

sig-height no bigger than x 500- surrounding both tobiramas.Resizing and a lil cutting.
Effects: whatever makes the colors pop out. A prettier background would also be nice.:3
Border: none
text: 'Tobirama x Tobirama is love' on the sig. You pick the font. Make it kinda small but noticeable.


----------



## murasex (Jul 21, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Avatar
> Stock:
> Effects: Up to you
> No border/Text



Here are 4 different versions. D:

​


----------



## santanico (Jul 21, 2014)

ty


----------



## JoJo (Jul 21, 2014)

murasex said:


> Here are 4 different versions. D:
> 
> ​



Awesome. I love them all. But I'm gonna have to spread around since I just took my current ava from you from a giveaway from like 2011 or w/e

Will get you when I can.


----------



## River Song (Jul 21, 2014)

Is it possible to claim an avatar and also make a sig request? :33


*Spoiler*: _If yes_ 





If so could I claim




Type: Signature
Description: Could you please  resize this  and add rounded border.
Image: 
Size: Senior




Thanks!


----------



## murasex (Jul 21, 2014)

Revy said:


> Request:set
> Stock:
> 
> Size:avy-150 x 200- can you have the avy changing from tobirama 1's face to tobirama 2's face like so?
> ...


Sorry, I'm not that highly evolved on animation.... ;[

​


----------



## Katou (Jul 22, 2014)

request : set

avy stock : 

sig stock : 

text :" Blondes have all the fun " (sig)
effects : totally up to you pek
avy size : 150 x 200
sig size : i prefer the height larger than the wid 
borders : dotted


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 22, 2014)

Looks precious,mura. thanx again for an amazing set.

Will rep a second time when I can.:3


----------



## Marcο (Jul 25, 2014)

Avatar
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects: Up to you
Border: None

thanks in advance


----------



## murasex (Jul 25, 2014)

I tried. 



Wallachia said:


> request : set
> 
> avy stock :
> 
> ...



​


Marcο said:


> Avatar
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> Effects: Up to you
> ...


​


----------



## Krippy (Jul 26, 2014)

Set req

Ava: 
Sig: 
Effects: sharpen the colors a bit, add some girly effects 
Text: "glutton" in cursive on the top right of the sig
Border: Whatever looks best

ty


----------



## Sine (Jul 30, 2014)

avatar please
150x200
no borders


----------



## murasex (Aug 2, 2014)

I will do these on Monday. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Chuck (Aug 3, 2014)

Avatar request



Size: 150x200

Effects & border: Anything creative


----------



## murasex (Aug 4, 2014)

shiner said:


> avatar please
> 150x200
> no borders


​


Chuck said:


> Avatar request
> 
> 
> 
> ...



​

Now onto Krippi's request.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 4, 2014)

Requesting 2 avatars.

*Stocks:* 
*Effects:* Completely up to you.
*Borders:* Dotted and 2 px white + dotted. 

Much obliged.


----------



## murasex (Aug 4, 2014)

Krippy said:


> Set req
> 
> Ava:
> Sig:
> ...



​


Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Requesting 2 avatars.
> 
> *Stocks:*
> *Effects:* Completely up to you.
> ...



​


----------



## murasex (Aug 4, 2014)

OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take any






​


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 4, 2014)

Damn, that was quick.

Thank you, based Mura.


----------



## kyochi (Aug 4, 2014)

>



M-Mine 


thanks


----------



## MegaultraHay (Aug 8, 2014)

Request:
avatar:  (150x200 set please)
Signature: 

Can you make a a senior member set involving these two pictures


----------



## Whitebeard (Aug 11, 2014)

Avatar request



> Size- 150X200
> Color- Up to you
> Image(s)-
> Text- n/a



Borders like this avy


----------



## JoJo (Aug 11, 2014)

Senior Size
Avatar
Effects
No Borders


----------



## ℛei (Aug 15, 2014)

hi there 

request: avatar
size: 150 x 200
effects,borders: up to you
the same stock which im wearing rn lol

workyour magic,thank you <33


----------



## murasex (Jan 13, 2016)

Currently *not* accepting requests!

OHNOES GIVEAWAYS
credit if you take any






​


----------



## kyochi (Jan 14, 2016)

>



i want these mura but what are the chances of you resizing them for me?


----------



## murasex (Jan 14, 2016)

suga said:


> i want these mura but what are the chances of you resizing them for me?



*Sorry, I don't resize avatars.* Once I've uploaded them, they get deleted on the comp. 

If you'd like, I can do a request if you want an avy.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 10, 2016)

Closing. Mura if you're around again then ask me.


----------

